# Anyone been on a Egg Sharing Program ????.



## Holly JT (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

Is there anyone out there who are thinking about going through Egg Sharing Program?.

I'm hoping to be accepted and share my Eggs so I can get IVF a little cheaper for my hubby and I as Its cost us so much already. Egg sharing is a great idea all round. Touch wood I can give a dream and have my own dream come true. xxx


----------



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

yes im hoping too    got an appointment with fertility clinic on the 8th feb im going to ask about it then, really hoping im ok to do it. Best of luck with everything hun


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

hi

i did egg share last year hav a 7 month old son and hoping to do another next year if you have any concerns etc or questions feel free to message me. good luck


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Ive done 3 egg share cycles and goin for our 4th in march/april.


----------



## Holly JT (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Thank you everyone your so helpful.

One question I do have though is can you have more than one Egg Sharing go??. So I will lady sharing my eggs with another so if my attempt fails and say I dont have any frozen left can I go through this again through the Egg Sharing Program?.

Many Thanks xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah if all goes ok with tests and criteria and youre okd.and then go through a cycle and all goes to plan.and you have enough eggs and good quality yes you can probably do more if you need to.this will be our 4th egg share cycle so alls been fine so far for us todo more cycles.have you got info in post about it yet?chosen a clinic?or just seen about it?hqve a look on the hfea website and you should be able to find more info


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there
we are hoping to join the egg sharing scheme to also cut our treatment costs. We received the bad news yesterday that hubbys vasectomy reversal has failed after initially being successful 9 months ago. so we have been told we are unable to get nhs funding.However fingers crossed I'm hopefully ok-had blood tests etc and i appear to be ovulating normally, so this is pretty much our only option. we've got to choose between care or nuture at nottingham. head spinning! dont know who to try. 
whereabouts are you and how did you make your decision? what is your situation if you dont mind me asking?   Sam x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Holly

This article might help:

http://www.babyhampshire.co.uk/articles/your-stories-/real-life-stories/item/674-gift-of-life

Very very very best of luck to you!

sbf xxx

/links


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I eggshared back in 2007 and there was a little boy born to the receipient - sadly it didn't work for me that time.  I did have another go though and it was successful for me and sadly unsuccessful for the receipient.  The only thing I would say is don't ask if it was successful for the recipient if it doesn't work for you - I asked at the follow up consultation when our cycle had been unsuccessful and I was devestated that it had worked for receipient and not for me.  I've since had another two children (I had one conceived naturally) and have only just found out the details about my recipient as I know my family is complete and I could handle it - it still wiereded me out though!  Good luck!


----------

